# Ed Brown's Shop



## Ken N Tx (Jun 16, 2015)

CLICK HERE<<<<


----------



## oldman (Jun 16, 2015)

Beautiful cars. He evidently bought these vehicles already restored. There isn't enough time in one man's lifetime to restore all of them. I fell in love with the yellow Mercury and the first one, the Oldsmobile. Next weekend is the Carlisle Show's all GM show. These shows are known and attended by people from all over the world. My B-I-L and I are restoring a 1965 Chevy Impala SS. It is a slow go right now. Neither of us have much time to work on it. When I first saw the name, I thought of Jim Ed Brown, the country singer that just passed away, but then I saw that he is from PA and not too awfully far from my home. Thanks for sharing, Ken. Us motor-heads have to be on the lookout for each other. Do you still have the links for the car collectors in Detroit and Florida?

http://www.carlisleevents.com/carlisle-events/default.aspx


----------



## Pappy (Jun 16, 2015)

Drooling just looking at these. The pink and white Crown Vic was always on my list. Never got one though. The yellow chopped Merc would be a hot second contender.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 16, 2015)

They remind me of candies or ice creams, all lined up.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 16, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Drooling just looking at these. The pink and white Crown Vic was always on my list. Never got one though. The yellow chopped Merc would be a hot second contender.


 I had a blk/wht Crown Vic...My first car..


oldman said:


> Beautiful cars. He evidently bought these vehicles already restored. There isn't enough time in one man's lifetime to restore all of them. I fell in love with the yellow Mercury and the first one, the Oldsmobile. Next weekend is the Carlisle Show's all GM show. These shows are known and attended by people from all over the world. My B-I-L and I are restoring a 1965 Chevy Impala SS. It is a slow go right now. Neither of us have much time to work on it. When I first saw the name, I thought of Jim Ed Brown, the country singer that just passed away, but then I saw that he is from PA and not too awfully far from my home. Thanks for sharing, Ken. Us motor-heads have to be on the lookout for each other. Do you still have the links for the car collectors in Detroit and Florida?
> 
> http://www.carlisleevents.com/carlisle-events/default.aspx



Sorry, I deleted the links..


----------



## Glinda (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm not normally much interested in cars but I must admit these are really incredible and beautifully maintained and restored.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 17, 2015)

Here's a link, Ken.  Not sure if it is one oldman asked about...Cars of Dreams.  https://www.youtube.com/embed/WbN_BAn55a4


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2015)

Gorgeous....I luuurve those, I would like the Lemon one please..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm partial to bright red!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2015)

I love red best too Annie but I do love Lemon too, and on those old vinatge cars for me the lemon just stands out so beautifully...mind you I'd have them all if I could.. :drive:


----------



## oakapple (Jun 17, 2015)

We don't have many large cars here in Britain, so always admire the U.S. ones, although I would struggle to park one!They also make me think of the Stephen King book 'Christine'.I think that was a Plymouth?


----------



## oldman (Jun 18, 2015)

oakapple said:


> We don't have many large cars here in Britain, so always admire the U.S. ones, although I would struggle to park one!They also make me think of the Stephen King book 'Christine'.I think that was a Plymouth?



Christine was a 1958 Plymouth Fury, but I believe other model years were used as well. I think that altogether 20 cars were used in the production of the movie. One of my friends while in school had one of these "boats" during my senior year. My friend's was a convertible. I loved that movie, but today, I realize it is kind of second-rate. 

I go to maybe 20-30 (maybe more) car shows a summer looking at classic and restored cars. It seems to me that the appetite for having these cars is shrinking. The generations behind us don't seem to have the enthusiasm like we did. I don't see as many young guys at these shows like I once did. Today, the young guys seem to like their Hondas and Toyotas.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks, Oldman, for the car info, yes a Plymouth Fury, I had forgotten the second part of the name.The book was miles better than the film, and actually a lot scarier, but it's years since I read it, and remember feeling a bit sorry for the car itself as well as the people it killed, because it just wanted to be loved!


----------



## oakapple (Jun 18, 2015)

Does anyone remember a film called The Yellow Rolls Royce ?I  know I liked this film, made in the 60's, about a car that had several different owners and about their lives.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 19, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Does anyone remember a film called The Yellow Rolls Royce ?I  know I liked this film, made in the 60's, about a car that had several different owners and about their lives.



CLICK HERE<<<<


----------



## oakapple (Jun 19, 2015)

Thank you Ken, that was lovely to see, what a lot of good actors were in it, and written by Terence Rattigan, which I didn't realise, no wonder it was a good film, think I will have to buy this on DVD.:thanks:


----------



## imp (Jun 23, 2015)

Kicked myself! Should have guessed that a guy with such taste for beautiful old cars would have been born in Chicago! 

I think, the foreground red car with the Continental kit is a 1955 or '56 Lincoln Convertible, the tail lights seem familiar.    imp


----------

